# Penn Battle II



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

I also posted this in the distance casting forum but also wanted to ask you guys. I have a 9 ft penn prevail rod with a penn battle II 6800 reel. It currently has 20 pound mono on it. I feel like I'm not getting enough distance in my cast. Would changing the line type make a difference? If not is there anything else I can do to increase distance? Thanks ahead of time


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

I would think that the change in line would make a big difference. Personally I think braid cast better than anything but others might think different. I noticed a big difference switching from 30lb pp to 20lb and started getting even more distance when I switched to super slick. Also search up on different casting styles.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

What size is the reel? They dont make a "6800"


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Where are you fishing? If you are fishing from a pier, you are limited to certain casting styles, since there are space limitations.

What helped me was:
1. Finding sweet spots for each of the rods that I use (sinker weights). I actually had to tie a 30lb braid shock leader to one of the reels spooled with mono, because the main line was breaking when I was casting really hard.
2. As FishingKid said, there's still room to play around with techniques even with just overhead casting.
3. Switching to Conventional (SQL15 non-levelwind), although that may not be an option for you.

I don't think it's worth changing the line just to get more distance, since you want to use the line for intended target.

I do 2pm (Starting) -> 9am (Swing back, then change direction right away) -> 1pm (Release point). It helped me, but I am not good enough to keep the accuracy. It sometimes goes to the right side of intended target point. But swinging back and changing direction stores more energy on the rod.

Are you doing something like this? (Image from Google search)


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

I have two of the Battle 2s, both 5000s. One is spooled with 15lb mono and the other is spooled with 30lb braid. They're on the same rods as well, med-heavy Ugly Stik GX2s. With the same lure/weight/rig, the one spooled with the braid casts significantly farther than the one spooled with mono.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

digiRAMbo said:


> Where are you fishing? If you are fishing from a pier, you are limited to certain casting styles, since there are space limitations.
> 
> What helped me was:
> 1. Finding sweet spots for each of the rods that I use (sinker weights). I actually had to tie a 30lb braid shock leader to one of the reels spooled with mono, because the main line was breaking when I was casting really hard.
> ...


I do use it from a pier from time to time but what I'm really focusing on right now is at the conowingo dam. I feel like I'm not getting enough distance to get to the fish. And for the technique I usually do like a side arm motion. Twist my upper body towards the side with the rod tip low and do sort of a baseball swing with it if that makes sense.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

Solesolace said:


> I have two of the Battle 2s, both 5000s. One is spooled with 15lb mono and the other is spooled with 30lb braid. They're on the same rods as well, med-heavy Ugly Stik GX2s. With the same lure/weight/rig, the one spooled with the braid casts significantly farther than the one spooled with mono.


Yeah I'm leaning towards changing it to braid. Any type of improvement helps. Including making sure I spoil it all the way up to reduce the friction of it spooling of the reel when casting. From what I understand little things like that can go a long ways.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

1BadF350 said:


> What size is the reel? They dont make a "6800"


My apologies it's a 6000. I don't know what possessed me to put 6800


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

15lb Power Pro


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Depends on what size baits you normally throw and what kind of fish you're after. I have a shorter rod (8') paired with a FinNor 6 sized reel and it has 17or 20lb Ande mono on it. It cast fairly well. The issue for me is that reel doesn't have a huge line capacity. However, the drag is Niiiiice! It is trouble free with that mono. I would normally stick braid on to get a few extra (30-60yds) of line on it, but I'm too satisfied with what it's doing. I rarely throw 4oz with it. My 6k reels are used for heavier fishing....not slingin' lures back to back to back...and they are on bigger rods. The 30lb PP is dreamy to throw. I had done some research and it appears that lots of surf guys are using that Ande Back Country (for distance and durability) and I think I'm going to rig up a few 5k-8k sized reels with it.

I wouldn't put 15lb braid on it if you intend to throw 4oz sinkers. I think C&G forces will come into play and you will find yourself breaking off lots of rigs/lures. I also don't think the smaller braid last 2 or 3 seasons like the 20-30lb test. The think I will say that I've noticed about braid is that it does't hold up to sandbars/reefs as well as mono.

...that being said, my sight casting outfit (light, cast all day) had been a Mitchell 300 (6.6 ratio) and a 9 foot cabellas rod loaded with 12lb mono. I can push a 2 or 3 oz knife jig so far that I can make a neighboring fisherman's, "Oh, he thinks he can reach those schoolies"...change into a "Oh No he bleeepin' didn't!" in a heartbeat. After pulling in 3 or 4 fish in front of them...they be mad, ready to pack their stuff up and go home - rethink their game. I said, "had been" because my aluminum spool had been damaged after years of climbing/scrambling on rocks (like the causeway at PLO)...to go get fish. Before damaging, said spool...I had played with braid. I could get the distance and have enough line to actually fight an oversized fish. The mono used to scare me because all it took was the right fish and I might get spooled. The braid was cool, gave me a few extra feet, but there were always wind knots, flyaways, etc. That spiffy braid would never last as long as the mono....sometimes it didn't make it out of the season. Cost is always a factor for me (I'm tight - fishing can be expensive).

...my replacement for the Mitchell is currently a Quantum Accurist PTi. It's not as fast as the Mitchell (so the retrieve is slower - not sure how that will play out for keeping metal up in the frenzy?) and the line capacity is less, but I got an extra 5-7lbs of drag. I moved down the the smallest slick 8 braid for max capacity/casting. I'm "ok" with it, but I've had a few malfunctions (breaks)...not happy about that. This season I may have to push up to 20lbs. I only used it to throw bait so not sure how it will do with slangin' metal. My dream reel for this position is a 4000 size...so we'll see if I can squeeze it into budgeting this year - LOL.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Conowingo you'll need an 11 or 12 ft surf rod and 20# braid on your 6000 throwing 2 to 4 oz. Overhead casts are the way to go. Oh yeah, you'll need waders in the spring, water shoes in the summer.
Careful on the rocks, they're slippery.
Watch what everybody else is doing...meaning the regulars. They rotate when casting.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

light tackler said:


> I also posted this in the distance casting forum but also wanted to ask you guys. I have a 9 ft penn prevail rod with a penn battle II 6800 reel. It currently has 20 pound mono on it. I feel like I'm not getting enough distance in my cast. Would changing the line type make a difference? If not is there anything else I can do to increase distance? Thanks ahead of time


The fastest way to increase distance would be to upgrade to braid. Powerpro Super Slick can do some amazing distance.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Conowingo you'll need an 11 or 12 ft surf rod and 20# braid on your 6000 throwing 2 to 4 oz. Overhead casts are the way to go. Oh yeah, you'll need waders in the spring, water shoes in the summer.
> Careful on the rocks, they're slippery.
> Watch what everybody else is doing...meaning the regulars. They rotate when casting.


Yeah I realize I would be a lot better off with a larger rod, but unfortunately I can't afford it right now. So I'm trying to maximize with what I have. I have the waders and have been using them. I'm going to give the overhead cast method next time I get out. Wish I could get out today, it's a beautiful day.


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

light tackler said:


> Yeah I realize I would be a lot better off with a larger rod, but unfortunately I can't afford it right now. So I'm trying to maximize with what I have. I have the waders and have been using them. I'm going to give the overhead cast method next time I get out. Wish I could get out today, it's a beautiful day.


I think the point he was trying to make was that the fact that you have a 6000 on a 7ft rod can make it more difficult to cast well. I know that I rethink my decisions to go with 5000s when I'm fishing my 7ft rods, but it's what I have for the moment. I imagine dealing with the 6000 would be even more difficult since it's designed for much larger sized line than what you would traditionally use on a 7ft rod (boat rods not included). I hear you on money side of things though. I mentioned purchasing a baitcasting rod to my wife the other day (been fishing freshwater a decent amount lately because I have a pond close by) and all I'll say is that her reaction wasn't, "Yeah, you should definitely buy one!". 

My motto (until I can bring my wife around to my line of thinking), is fish with what you've got. If it's a piece of bamboo with a line tied to the end, so be it. A day fishing a bamboo rod beats a day doing pretty much anything else.


----------

